# Aftermarket Fog Light Kit Install Question



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone put one of these kits in?

I just got a kit from eBay. Nice kit. Ligths, switch, relay, harness(es) all packaged together nicely.

I'm a little lost on one connector though. The light harness seems straightforward enough; light connectors, black hot into the relay, blue hot from switch into the relay, and a ground. The switch harness is what I'm a little concerned about. It has the matching blue hot for the light harness, a black hot, a white ground, the switch connector, and then there's a gray connector that I'm unsure about. I suppose it could be a cutoff when my bright lights are on, or a connector to the stock light stalk when the truck is equipped with fog lights (but would there be a dash switch then too?). Anyway, I have no idea where this gray connector goes.

I've asked the seller for instructions, but any help you can offer here will be appreciated.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Has anyone put one of these kits in?
> 
> I just got a kit from eBay. Nice kit. Ligths, switch, relay, harness(es) all packaged together nicely.
> 
> ...


OK I can't figure out how to edit my original post so let me correct it here.

I have two harnesses.

The engine compartment harness has:
the two light connectors
a white wire (I'm now assuming hot) going into the relay through a 15 amp fuse.
a black wire (I'm now assuming ground)
a blue wire (that has a mate on the cab harness -- I'm assuming a power signal to the relay)

The cab harness has:
the blue mate for the engine compartment wire
the switch connector (blue, yellow and black wires attached)
the black wire (I'm now assuming ground here)
the gray connector with a single yellow wire (I'm now assuming power for the switch)

Sound right?
Anyone know of an obvious 4-pin connector behind the dash that I would pick up power from?

I can get some pics of the harnesses if it'd help.


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

*fog light kit*

I just purchased what appears to be the same fog light kit. Did you ever figure out where to tap in that plug (under the dash) for power? Looking at the harness that attaches to the lights themselves, it appears that the white wire (coming from the fuse) goes to the battery, and the black is the ground (I hope). I'm going to try to give it a go installing on Saturday. If I can't find a plug that mates under the steering column, I'm going to splice into the power outlet in the dash. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.

DK


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

allset1010 said:


> I just purchased what appears to be the same fog light kit. Did you ever figure out where to tap in that plug (under the dash) for power? Looking at the harness that attaches to the lights themselves, it appears that the white wire (coming from the fuse) goes to the battery, and the black is the ground (I hope). I'm going to try to give it a go installing on Saturday. If I can't find a plug that mates under the steering column, I'm going to splice into the power outlet in the dash. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> DK


I haven't wired it yet (damn I'm lazy).
I agree with your idea on the white & black wires for the engine bay harness.
There's a blue on each harness for mine.
So, you have the 4-pole connector with one yellow wire on the switch/cab harness?
No mate for that jumped out at me when I was looking under the dash.
I was really hoping that I would find a connector for it once I removed the lower plastic steering column cover (maybe near the turn signal stalk).
I was toying with the idea of running the blue wire (the on/off signal for the relay) directly to the parking light hot so that the fogs came on whenever the parking lights were on (from what I've read on the VA State Police Website, that's legal).
But, I've decided I want to use my switch and I want it hot only when the other lights (parking and headlight) are on, so I'm going to find a hot for the lights even if I have to bring the yellow wire back into the engine bay and splice it into the parking light wiring like I had thought about doing with the blue wire.

Anyway, Good Luck and please post what you do.


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

*fog light kit*

Thanks for the quick reply.

Yes, I believe that I have the exact same kit. If I can't find a match for the four pole connector (yellow wire) inside the steering column, I'm going to splice the yellow into the 12 volt acc. outlet in the dash. . From what I've read on other forums, by doing that there wil be no power to the fogs without the key in the ignition. I think that this will allow the fogs to be powered directly from the switch, and independent of the parking/headlights. As far as the legality of this route, in MA, foglights are only to be used in inclement weather anyway, but rarely (if ever) enforced. Hopefully I can get this accomplished today, and will post how I made out asap. 

DK

2003 Silver Ice XE CCLB


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

After a quick trip to RadioShack (for fuse tap and insulated spade connector), I finally got the install done today. The install went pretty easily, and everything appears to be working correctly. 
Here goes the install.

Disconnected the neg. battery cable . Used a small sheet metal screw, and connected the relay to the passenger side interior compartment (screw hole already there). Grounded the black wire (engine bay harness). Routed rest of engine bay harness, connected the fog light assemblies. Routed blue wire towards firewall, then through rubber grommet driver side upper part of firewall, and connected to the interior harness (blue wire). Grounded black wire under the dash to the bolt just under the emerg. brake pedal. For the yellow power wire to the switch, cut off the 4 prong connector and crimped on female insulated spade connector. Installed fuse tap into 10 amp spot marked rear wiper (inside fuse box), and connected spade connector. Connected white wire from engine bay harness (the one with the fuse) to positive terminal on battery. Reconnected neg battery cable. Foglights work independent of the lights this way, and didn't have to splice any wires. Total cost of the additional parts was under $4.00. Hope this works for you.

DK


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

allset1010 said:


> After a quick trip to RadioShack (for fuse tap and insulated spade connector), I finally got the install done today. The install went pretty easily, and everything appears to be working correctly.
> Here goes the install.
> 
> Disconnected the neg. battery cable . Used a small sheet metal screw, and connected the relay to the passenger side interior compartment (screw hole already there). Grounded the black wire (engine bay harness). Routed rest of engine bay harness, connected the fog light assemblies. Routed blue wire towards firewall, then through rubber grommet driver side upper part of firewall, and connected to the interior harness (blue wire). Grounded black wire under the dash to the bolt just under the emerg. brake pedal. For the yellow power wire to the switch, cut off the 4 prong connector and crimped on female insulated spade connector. Installed fuse tap into 10 amp spot marked rear wiper (inside fuse box), and connected spade connector. Connected white wire from engine bay harness (the one with the fuse) to positive terminal on battery. Reconnected neg battery cable. Foglights work independent of the lights this way, and didn't have to splice any wires. Total cost of the additional parts was under $4.00. Hope this works for you.
> ...


Thanks for the update. Glad your install went well. When the heat index drops below 105* I'll try to get out there and do something with mine. Did you ever pull the lower steering column cover to see what was back there?


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, I removed the upper and lower steering column cover. I found one unconnected wire near the harness for the turn signal stalk, it was not a match for the supplied connector. I considered tapping into that, but wondered if it would work without the factory foglight relay installed (in the relay box under the hood). The only thing that I'd like to see if I can change is the color of the light on the supplied switch, which is bright yellowish white and kind of annoying. 

DK


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I just finished hooking up my fog lights. Everything is working like it should (knock wood). I'll have to check them out when it gets dark. I took some pics of the install that I'll work on getting on a Web page later. All in all, it wasn't a bad job and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, it too me a while, but here's a write-up on The Foglight Install 

Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone. Thanks for all your input DK.


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Well, it too me a while, but here's a write-up on The Foglight Install
> 
> Hopefully it'll be helpful to someone. Thanks for all your input DK.



Jerry, 

I'm glad that my install provided at least a little bit of help. Going on a month, have had no problems, and the lights have worked perfectly. the only thing I don't like is the bright light coming from the switch. Any ideas on making that light look more like the rest of our interior lights? I'm at a loss.

DK


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

allset1010 said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I'm glad that my install provided at least a little bit of help. Going on a month, have had no problems, and the lights have worked perfectly. the only thing I don't like is the bright light coming from the switch. Any ideas on making that light look more like the rest of our interior lights? I'm at a loss.
> 
> DK


That's what I love about these forums (and the Internet in general); someone has either done, is doing, or is going to do whatever project you happen to be working on. And when you have a means to share that information, it's great.

Yes, the switch light is bright, but I haven't driven mine with that much at night and when I have, the steering wheel seems to block the light. I only notice it when I'm turning. I imagine we could put some kind of thinned paint over the light to tint and dull it. Other than that, we'd have to replace the switch. Unless it starts to bug me, I'll probably just leave mine as it is.

Oh, so did you just use the one bottom bolt on each light? Have you noticed any shaking? Did you aim yours? Right now, mine seem to illuminate dead ahead for about 20'.


----------



## allset1010 (Jul 15, 2005)

The bright light only bothers me because I know it's there, I can only see it when I turn the steering wheel as well. All I used was the one bottom bolt as well, and after some hard driving, haven't noticed any shifting of the beam pattern. Haven't adjusted the beam from stock at all, and they seem lined up properly (close enough for me anyway). I think I still might try to do something about the light from the switch, it just bugs me.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I know this is a old thread but I will try anyways. 
Jerry, on your pictures of your fog light install, was that the blue wire you spliced into for the yellow switch wire. I was just curious. A possible thing I might do with my truck in the near future, maybe begining next year. I had a set up like yours on my 01' elantra, but, I ran the switches power wire back into the engine bay and spliced it into the corner parking light. I just don't want to run that much wire again.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> I know this is a old thread but I will try anyways.
> Jerry, on your pictures of your fog light install, was that the blue wire you spliced into for the yellow switch wire. I was just curious. A possible thing I might do with my truck in the near future, maybe begining next year. I had a set up like yours on my 01' elantra, but, I ran the switches power wire back into the engine bay and spliced it into the corner parking light. I just don't want to run that much wire again.


It's the blue wire with the red stripe. I found it listed as L/R in the service manual for that connector and double checked it with the continuity tester. I had thought about going back into the engine compartment and splicing into a wire near the light itself, but like you said, this one is closer. There's plenty of room to work inside the column and it's great the way the wires are outside of the column versus inside like so many other cars I've worked on.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry and allset 1010, 
you guys have had your fog lights now for several months. Do you still like them, and have you had any problems from them? Would you recommend these over the OEMs(not considering price as the MAJOR factor)?
Thanks


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Jerry and allset 1010,
> you guys have had your fog lights now for several months. Do you still like them, and have you had any problems from them? Would you recommend these over the OEMs(not considering price as the MAJOR factor)?
> Thanks


No problems so far (knock wood).

And yes I still like them, very much. They provide *a lot * of extra lighting which helps my old eyes at night :thumbup: I've been using them pretty steadily lately in the mornings on the way to work.

As far as what I bought versus factory, I can't really say. I guess I looked at the factory light but I really can't recall a lot of the details about it. I can't imagine the factory fitting any better. I also don't know any facts on the performance of factory versus these, but like I said, these provide a lot of extra lighting. Only time will tell about durability. I know I do want to create some kind of fenderwell extension to prevent water and other road grit from being thrown at the back of the light. I don't understand whey there's such a open space there (no protection for the back of the light at all).

I hope this helps.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> No problems so far (knock wood).
> 
> And yes I still like them, very much. They provide *a lot * of extra lighting which helps my old eyes at night :thumbup: I've been using them pretty steadily lately in the mornings on the way to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it does help. I like getting first hand opinions before spending the money. Like I said earlier, it will probably be sometime in January. As far as the fender well extensions. On my wifes old grand am. You could not access the lights from underneath or through the fender. You had to go down behind the headlight. Anyways, back to the point, it seems as if stuff should have never made it way to the back of the light, but everytime we washed the car and sparyed the fog lights, it seemed as if sand and grit always drained out from around the light. Just having experienced this, I don't think it would make too much of a difference if you made that extension. Of course, it is still a great idea and who knows may save the lights some day.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry,
My wife wants me to pick out the fog lights that I want as a Christmas present. I was searching ebay and came across two differnent ones that appear to be identical. The lights are different prices, so I would like to go with the cheaper ones.(only about ten dollars cheaper) I checked the sellers history, and he had a couple of negative feedbacks out of several hundred. The negatives stated something about poor fits and such. I wanted to ask you if you recall anything about the seller that you bought from just to make sure that the negative feedbacks did not apply towards the nissan frontier fog lights(since he sells lights for all different vehicles). Just want to be sure I get a nice fit. The guy that I am looking to buy from goes by "assembleweb". The picture of the lights shows the fog lamps on a yellow nissan frontier. The listing is under 01-02 frontiers, but they were all pretty much the same truck and it wont make a difference for fog lights. You have helped me out a lot already and appreciate any help you could provide here. Thanks


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Jerry,
> My wife wants me to pick out the fog lights that I want as a Christmas present. I was searching ebay and came across two differnent ones that appear to be identical. The lights are different prices, so I would like to go with the cheaper ones.(only about ten dollars cheaper) I checked the sellers history, and he had a couple of negative feedbacks out of several hundred. The negatives stated something about poor fits and such. I wanted to ask you if you recall anything about the seller that you bought from just to make sure that the negative feedbacks did not apply towards the nissan frontier fog lights(since he sells lights for all different vehicles). Just want to be sure I get a nice fit. The guy that I am looking to buy from goes by "assembleweb". The picture of the lights shows the fog lamps on a yellow nissan frontier. The listing is under 01-02 frontiers, but they were all pretty much the same truck and it wont make a difference for fog lights. You have helped me out a lot already and appreciate any help you could provide here. Thanks


I think you can still get to the auction number of what I bought. Search on eBay for *7982518822* from an auctioneer named *trendgear*. Let me know if you can't get there. Unfortunately, while he's still selling, I don't see him selling the lights I bought. I do recall watching a couple of auctions and emailing the sellers asking if the '02 lights would fit my '04. The sure looked like they should but the seller of the '02 lights said no, they wouldn't. He may have just been in CYA mode, but I went with the one's that stated '04 was included in the fit.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry,
Thanks again for helping me out with this and everything else you have. I looked up the number and found the lights you bought. I check his store but it appears he is not selling them anymore. I am going to email him and see if he has anymore in his inventory. If I can't get those, I will probably go with the ones that asked you about. They "appear" to be indentical. Nobody on ebay states the brand name, and I am begining to think that they are all the same brand. Who knows, oh well. Thanks again. 
Oh yeah, your site witht he foglight installation is very good. I have been looking at it every couple of days while I am preparing to install them after christmas. Anything dealing with electrical power on a vehicle makes me nervous and I want to get it right the first time around. 

Thanks


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry, 
My foglights arrived today. Very exciting for me. Can't wait until Christmas to put them on though. Quick question. Again, as stated above, working with power in a vehicle makes me nervous, so I want to be extra careful. On the inline splicer, what guage wire was that splicer you used for? I am scared to get one that is for a too large wire and end up putting that metal piece right through the wire. I know that I could pull the column apart and check the size of that wire, but was hoping for a simpler and quicker way to an answer. 
Thanks


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

One more post for the day, do you have any pictures that show the bolt that you used to mount the light. I did a quick fit test to make sure there were no problems before I submitted feedback to the seller.

In the picture on your website, the connector blocks the view of the bolt location. My kit came with a little metal bracket that looks like it goes over a hole to bolt the light to. Just not sure.

Thanks again


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> One more post for the day, do you have any pictures that show the bolt that you used to mount the light. I did a quick fit test to make sure there were no problems before I submitted feedback to the seller.
> 
> In the picture on your website, the connector blocks the view of the bolt location. My kit came with a little metal bracket that looks like it goes over a hole to bolt the light to. Just not sure.
> 
> Thanks again


The bolt is on the bottom of the light; I'll try to get a pic posted tomorrow. I'll also try to find the bag that the connectors came in or see if I still have some of the connectors and maybe they have some ID on them (Oh, FWIW, I took the harness with me and bought the connector based on the swtich hot, the yellow, even though it was a little bigger than the blue/red wire).


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> The bolt is on the bottom of the light; I'll try to get a pic posted tomorrow. I'll also try to find the bag that the connectors came in or see if I still have some of the connectors and maybe they have some ID on them (Oh, FWIW, I took the harness with me and bought the connector based on the swtich hot, the yellow, even though it was a little bigger than the blue/red wire).


Thanks, if you really don't mind, the picture would be great. I live in north alabama and it is cold here, so I am sure it is cold up there. My fingers got nice and numb when i went out just a short time ago to do a test fit. Gotta love it  

I have some 12 gauge connectors. I'll see if they will work. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Thanks, if you really don't mind, the picture would be great. I live in north alabama and it is cold here, so I am sure it is cold up there. My fingers got nice and numb when i went out just a short time ago to do a test fit. Gotta love it
> 
> I have some 12 gauge connectors. I'll see if they will work.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Here it is...










The one bolt seems to hold it just fine; no shaking. I'm surprised how rusted it is already; I hate rust!

I couldn't find the bag, but the blue connector has 18-14 AWG stamped on it.

I hope this helps. Don't forget to disconnect the battery before you start working on it.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture, I thought the bolt went in a different place. Thats a big help
Also, did you kit come with that bolt? Mine, didn't. I am just curious. It won't be hard to run to Lowe's when the time comes.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Thanks for the picture, I thought the bolt went in a different place. Thats a big help
> Also, did you kit come with that bolt? Mine, didn't. I am just curious. It won't be hard to run to Lowe's when the time comes.


Yes, the bolt came with the kit and it was already threaded into the bottom hole of the light. I was expecting the light to be attached by the holes at the top of the bracket too, but there was just the one bolt with the kit.

How does your kit look? What kind of switch did you get with it? Have you decided how you're going to wire it yet?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Yes, the bolt came with the kit and it was already threaded into the bottom hole of the light. I was expecting the light to be attached by the holes at the top of the bracket too, but there was just the one bolt with the kit.
> 
> How does your kit look? What kind of switch did you get with it? Have you decided how you're going to wire it yet?


Kind of funny since I know I am getting them, but my wife is going to wrap them up and make me pretend I don't know what they are. Before she does though, i take a pic of everything and post it tonight. Everything looks identical to what it looks like you have. You would be the better judge, so I will post a pic.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

here is the picture

I doubt I will have a problem finding a bolt for the lights.
As far as wiring is concerned, right now, I am going to use your write up. You did a excellent job at capturing each step. So, that will be the simplest way. But, I am going to look around before I start and see if there is any other way to get through the fire wall. Based off the fact that you didn't like drilling through the firewall, I will still check to make sure there is no other way. Because, I also don't wont to drill. Not my idea of fun.  

Again, I am going to wire the power for the switch just as you did. I don't want to run a wire back in to the engine bay just to power that switch from a corner light. Like I said before, I did it in my elantra, and it was just too much unecesary wire. 










If you look closely, you can see the bottom bolt hole. But, if you look at the light pointing up, you can see there is no bolt hole on the top. That limits me from going ahead a adding the second bolt. But, since you and allset1010 had no problems with just one bolt, I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> here is the picture
> 
> I doubt I will have a problem finding a bolt for the lights.
> As far as wiring is concerned, right now, I am going to use your write up. You did a excellent job at capturing each step. So, that will be the simplest way. But, I am going to look around before I start and see if there is any other way to get through the fire wall. Based off the fact that you didn't like drilling through the firewall, I will still check to make sure there is no other way. Because, I also don't wont to drill. Not my idea of fun.
> ...


Looks like the same kit. I think most people go through the existing harness hole on the drivers side of the firewall (that's what the shop that installed my cruise control did). I didn't want to puncture what looked to be a water tight grommet, but in the grand scheme of things, maybe that would have been better. You may have an easier time of routing the blue wire to the switch that way.

The good news is Christmas is only 22 days away  I'll look forward to your write-up then.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Looks like the same kit. I think most people go through the existing harness hole on the drivers side of the firewall (that's what the shop that installed my cruise control did). I didn't want to puncture what looked to be a water tight grommet, but in the grand scheme of things, maybe that would have been better. You may have an easier time of routing the blue wire to the switch that way.
> 
> The good news is Christmas is only 22 days away  I'll look forward to your write-up then.


I must be getting blind. I found a little bag hidden under a flap in the box and it had the bolts for the lights. That will make life a little easier. 
Well, this should be the final post until then. The more I talk about this the more I want ot sneak them out and install them. 
Like you said, 22 days and counting :thumbup:


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

On my 2000 Frontier Desert Runner the Wiring and relay was already installed except for the switch which is with the light switch so I guess if you order fog light when you buy the truck yhey chnge the switch . I bought some fog light and just plug them iand put switch in the dash an hook it up in the wiring located in the steering column


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Mytoy said:


> On my 2000 Frontier Desert Runner the Wiring and relay was already installed except for the switch which is with the light switch so I guess if you order fog light when you buy the truck yhey chnge the switch . I bought some fog light and just plug them iand put switch in the dash an hook it up in the wiring located in the steering column


Yeah, I think on the higher end models, the wiring is there. Us lowly XE'rs have to do it the hard way


----------



## Ididit (Dec 8, 2005)

I am new to this site, but i saw your posts about your fog lights. I recently bought a kit off of ebay for one of my cars and the fog lights were white, but a little too much on the yellowish side for my liking. I saw your pictures and your lights looked kind of like mine did. If you would take a cheap suggestion and visit autolumination.com, the guy there has all bulbs extremely cheap, and VERY white and bright....great shipping as well. I had purchased 38 dollar silverstars and they are JUNK compared to the 8.95 lights I got at this sight.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I started installing my lights today. My wife and I decided to have Christmas today because it was the only day off we could get together. During Crhistmas Eve-Monday, we have obligated ourselves to spend Christmas with family, (both sides  ). SO, as I said I have started, am about to finish up as soon as I run and get some grommets. for the hole in the fire wall. I got to say Jerry, your write up was extremely useful. Thanks a million for doing that for everyone. Will post again after the install is 100% complete. :cheers:


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*Yellow lights*

Ididit,

Actually the yellow lights do a better job of illuminating than the white lights do. The white is more pleasing to the
eye for many, but the yellow actually lets us see better.

Go to www.danielsternlighting.com to get the complete
story on this. He has a section on the foglights you can look at.

OkieScot




TE=Ididit]I am new to this site, but i saw your posts about your fog lights. I recently bought a kit off of ebay for one of my cars and the fog lights were white, but a little too much on the yellowish side for my liking. I saw your pictures and your lights looked kind of like mine did. If you would take a cheap suggestion and visit autolumination.com, the guy there has all bulbs extremely cheap, and VERY white and bright....great shipping as well. I had purchased 38 dollar silverstars and they are JUNK compared to the 8.95 lights I got at this sight.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I finally finished. I was ready to go and turned the lights on. Then...damn, left side light out. I knew right away it was the bulb since a couple of other people that ordered from the same guy I did complained about the "free bulbs included" not working. No problem, while I was out tonight I picked up a replacement bulb, installed at home, and wow, looks great. At night, with the lights on, it gives it a different look, during the daylight hours, it kinda "completes" the front end. Very satisfied with the fog lights. All I have left is to aim them. I checked them against a wall already, they are level with each other, just have to research and find out the proper height for the beams on the wall for aiming. If anyone else out there has a 01-04 Frontier without the fog lights, and wants something to give it a different look, I suggest buying some fog lights, wether it be the OEM or the OEM styled. The OEM styled are extremely easy to install even though it took me about 4 hours to install. If you have read Jerry's write up, he says that he is a extremely slow worker, I think I got him beat in that area. It took me forever to get satisfied with the location of where I finally decided to go with the wires. Then it took me forever to commit and splice into the parking lights wire in the steering column. Very nervous and almost said no way in hell. But I gave in to that very little side of me saying go for it, it will be worth it. When I did this to my old elantra, I wasn't near as nervous as working with the Frontier. Right now, I have the hole in the fire wall filled with "Marine" Goop. Good stuff. Could not find the right size rubber grommets. When I picked up the fog light bulb, I did find the right size and will go back into "surgery" tomorrow. 

Jerry, thanks again for your write up. It helped so much. When I went to drill the hole, I did not even think twice. No hesitation what so ever because I was able to look at your pics and knew that nothing was in the way. I must say, the firewall on that truck is THIN! I never knew how thin those things were. 

Thats that, here is a pic or two. More coming on my website soon. :thumbup: 
















The flash gave the headlights an angel eye look. Does anyone know if they make a kit for that for this truck?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Gerald,
Did you ever buy the GE Nighthawks, and if so, were they worth it?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Jerry, thanks again for your write up. It helped so much. When I went to drill the hole, I did not even think twice. No hesitation what so ever because I was able to look at your pics and knew that nothing was in the way. I must say, the firewall on that truck is THIN! I never knew how thin those things were.


You're welcome; I'm glad it was helpful.

They look great :thumbup: 

I've been very pleased with mine. And I agree, they're a more "finished" look than the faux vents.

Of course, this begs the question: "What's next?"


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Mitchell35758,

No I have not done that yet. After reading the Consumer
Reports article on aftermarket lights I am not sure that they would help any on the Frontier. I may try them when and if I burn out one of the stock bulbs.

It just doesn't sound like a very promising thing to do at this time. I would like the white light look, but as Daniel Stern has said the yellow light is actually better to see by
even if we don't like it as well.

OkieScot






mitchell35758 said:


> Hey Gerald,
> Did you ever buy the GE Nighthawks, and if so, were they worth it?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Of course, this begs the question: "What's next?"


Well, one of my rubber floor matts finally ripped from wear and tear. All the water and dirt etc. can get through to the carpet. I ordered a "real, made for the vehicle" pair from CourtesyParts.com. MyNissanParts.com wanted a little less for them, but, the pic that they had displayed, was not for our modeled truck. Maybe it was a universal pic, but, I don't care, I want to be sure of what I am getting because the other matts from Wal-Mart always get caught up on my clutch when I am trying to shift. They will be here tomorrow. 

I keep saying it complete. But in reality, I guess for some people, nothing is ever complete. I am considering a $69 billet grille off of ebay. Want something to fill in the holes up top. I can't figure out how make the top portion myself without blocking access to the hood release. 



That I think for now is it. I can't imagine what else I can add that is reasonable.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Mitchell35758,
> 
> No I have not done that yet. After reading the Consumer
> Reports article on aftermarket lights I am not sure that they would help any on the Frontier. I may try them when and if I burn out one of the stock bulbs.
> ...


I understand what you are saying. I see these packages that the lights come in. Before... and After.... For one, my lights are not that dim on the before picture(nor have they been in any other vehicle I owned) and two, the after lighting pic always looks nearly the same for all the different brands. 

Thats why I was asking you that, just wanted to see if you did give it a shot and what your opinion would have been.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I could not help you on this, but from what I read IF
there was a difference it would not have been that much and I am not very good at detecting small gains.

With my dual exhaust if there is a gain in power I cannot 
actually feel it. I figure it would be the same with the foglights, not worth the expense of it.

The duals are worth it just for the sound.

Okiescot






mitchell35758 said:


> I understand what you are saying. I see these packages that the lights come in. Before... and After.... For one, my lights are not that dim on the before picture(nor have they been in any other vehicle I owned) and two, the after lighting pic always looks nearly the same for all the different brands.
> 
> Thats why I was asking you that, just wanted to see if you did give it a shot and what your opinion would have been.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Jerry, is there any way to adjust the fog lights horizontally? I know how to do it vertically? Haven't yet done it, but coming back from my wife's grandfather's house last night in Tennessee, people kept flashing there lights at me. I checked them the night I installed them and they were not aimed upwards at all. All I can figure is coming up a hill while the other cars were on the hills apex, it just looked like my brights were on, but it was still in the back of my head that maybe it was the fogs since I just installed them. I know the problem (if they are aimed higher than I realize) is not the horizontal alignment, I'm just asking about that because I want to spread the beams slightly. Closing in on a week now and I still love them. My main problem now is I can't make up my mind if I want the billet grille. I like the front end the way it is now and don't know if the billet grille would be overkill. Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Jerry, is there any way to adjust the fog lights horizontally? I know how to do it vertically? Haven't yet done it, but coming back from my wife's grandfather's house last night in Tennessee, people kept flashing there lights at me. I checked them the night I installed them and they were not aimed upwards at all. All I can figure is coming up a hill while the other cars were on the hills apex, it just looked like my brights were on, but it was still in the back of my head that maybe it was the fogs since I just installed them. I know the problem (if they are aimed higher than I realize) is not the horizontal alignment, I'm just asking about that because I want to spread the beams slightly. Closing in on a week now and I still love them. My main problem now is I can't make up my mind if I want the billet grille. I like the front end the way it is now and don't know if the billet grille would be overkill. Any suggestions anyone?


I didn't notice a horizontal adjustment when I was adjusting the vertical and I really didn't look that hard since mine were generally in the correct direction (just to the right of the vertical centerline). I'll crawl under when I have a chance and see if I can figure it out. Where's your vertical set? I know I set the bright spot below the horizontal centerline per VA code. I don't think anyone has ever flashed their lights at me.

I don't think I can help with the billet. I think they're really nice looking too and, if polished nicely, the billet might go well with your wheels, but I also think your truck looks great as is. My gutter grille weathered a bit so the aluminum is dull like aluminum can get, but I still like the look. It's understated, yet clean. Tough decision, especially since I've seen billet grilles on eBay for less than $100.


----------



## Michaeljbrock (Jan 12, 2006)

*simplest fog light installation*

I'm looking into adding foglights to my 2006 SE 4x2. I do have the harnesses already in place so I'll likely go with the OEM lights. However, I'm not sure I can bring myself to spend $90 on a replacement light switch controller. I'm intrigued by this earlier post on this thread: 

"On my 2000 Frontier Desert Runner the Wiring and relay was already installed except for the switch which is with the light switch so I guess if you order fog light when you buy the truck they change the switch . I bought some fog light and just plug them in and put switch in the dash an hook it up in the wiring located in the steering column" 

I'm thinking of following this approach and putting a nice amber switch into the spare spot next to the light switch for the cargo area. Does anyone see a problem with this approach in a 2006 truck? The necessary relay should be there if I would otherwise just have to switch out the light stem as others have reported. And the upside is I would be able to control exactly when the lights are on (i.e. not necessary that the lo-beams be on) without the hassle of running extra wiring. 

Michael Brock 
2006 Frontier SE, KC, 4x2 in lovely Storm Gray


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Michaeljbrock said:


> I'm looking into adding foglights to my 2006 SE 4x2. I do have the harnesses already in place so I'll likely go with the OEM lights. However, I'm not sure I can bring myself to spend $90 on a replacement light switch controller. I'm intrigued by this earlier post on this thread:
> 
> "On my 2000 Frontier Desert Runner the Wiring and relay was already installed except for the switch which is with the light switch so I guess if you order fog light when you buy the truck they change the switch . I bought some fog light and just plug them in and put switch in the dash an hook it up in the wiring located in the steering column"
> 
> ...


I don't think you'd have any problem with that setup. You should open the column though. If you have the wiring at the light end then you probably have the socket in the column. I would try to wire my aftermarket dash switch into that socket so I didn't have to splice anything.


----------



## Michaeljbrock (Jan 12, 2006)

I have my foglights installed and my "Painless Performance" switch installed in the dash (it does fit, but unlike the "cargo lamp" switch, the trim is wider than the hole so it's larger than the neighboring switch. I'll probably replace if I can find something that looks a tad more "OEM"). Trouble now is finding what wires to hook into. I took the steering wheel cover off and had a look but there doesn't appear to be any good place to tap into the necessary wires to the light switch). I'll have to study the service manual wiring diagrams for a bit to see if I can figure out how best to proceed.

Michael Brock


----------



## cowboy00242 (Jan 10, 2008)

First of all, thanks loads for the illustrations. I used them to install one of the eBay kits (no instructions!) in my 2004 XTerra over the weekend.

I did almost exactly what you did, with two exceptions;

1. I did not drill a hole in the firewall, but routed through an existing grommet.

2. I spliced the yellow wire into the low-beam power instead of the marker lights. On the 04 XTerra, this was the red/black wire in the steering column. This makes them turn off automatically when the high beams activate.

Best upgrade I've done to this machine (so far!).

Thanks again.


----------



## svtsn8ke (Feb 9, 2008)

*fog lights*

Just installed a set of JDM oem style from ebay. Very similar to Jerry's set. I have a 2002 Frontier XE king cab. After mounting fogs in the bumper I got ready to run the wires similar to Jerry's step by step pics. While looking for a good way to run wires behind bumper I noticed a small gray harness hanging. Traced it back to the main headlight harness. Reached up and pulled it down to try to see if it fit the fog light connector.  Yeah baby! It fit and snapped in perfectly. Look around the drivers side and found the other one taped up. Made sure the factory fuse & wiring were in place. After doing some reading in this thread I thought only SE models had the prewire. I pulled down the steering column and found the switch wiring  Only change I had to make was splicing the JDM 2 wire switch to factory 2 wires & aim them. Everything worked perfectly. On with low beams, off with high beams, shuts off with headlight switch. Man I would of been pisssed If I used the kit wiring and later found the factory pre-wire. For $49 + shipping well worth it. Big difference with fogs on. Also changed headlight bulbs to Sylvania ultras. No more dark country roads straining to see. Anyway just wanted to let people know that some XE models are pre-wired also. :thumbup::banana:


----------



## pcb4 (Apr 12, 2008)

For the bright switch light, are the leads going to the light available? If so a resistor can easily be installed to reduce the light bulb intensity.


----------



## cowboy00242 (Jan 10, 2008)

pcb4 said:


> For the bright switch light, are the leads going to the light available? If so a resistor can easily be installed to reduce the light bulb intensity.


Unfortunately most of the aftermarket kits do not have a separate wire for the actual illumination of the switch. If they did, it could be patched into the cabin accessory lights and dimmed with the rest of them. It would be nice, for sure...

After about 2 months of use, mine just stopped working. Haven't had a chance to investigate fully yet, but my first lookover makes me suspect the relay may have conked out. Fuse still looks good, but I'll be replacing it first. It's the cheapest part of the system!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

cowboy00242 said:


> Unfortunately most of the aftermarket kits do not have a separate wire for the actual illumination of the switch. If they did, it could be patched into the cabin accessory lights and dimmed with the rest of them. It would be nice, for sure...
> 
> After about 2 months of use, mine just stopped working. Haven't had a chance to investigate fully yet, but my first lookover makes me suspect the relay may have conked out. Fuse still looks good, but I'll be replacing it first. It's the cheapest part of the system!


Mine did the same thing (after probably over a year). FWIW, it turned out to the the fuse holder (mine had an inline blade fuse holder). The contacts on the inside of the fuse holder were pushed "out" a bit and weren't making good contact with the fuse blades. I bent them in a bit, put on some dielectric grease and haven't had a problem since.


----------

